

Alteration and invention – Raphael, Vermeer and the mashup - halostatue
http://www.3pipe.net/2013/01/Vermeer-mashup-girl-with-camera.html

======
csense
And people think _modern_ EULA's are bad. Look at the 500-year-old one quoted
in the article:

"Hold! You crafty ones, strangers to work, and pilferers of other men’s
brains. Think not rashly to lay your thievish hands upon my works. Beware!
Know you not that I have a grant from the most glorious Emperor Maximillian,
that not one throughout the imperial dominion shall be allowed to print or
sell fictitious imitations of these engravings? Listen! And bear in mind that
if you do so, through spite or through covetousness, not only will your goods
be confiscated, but your bodies also placed in mortal danger."

This is actually a remarkably similar concept to the FBI warning [1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FBI_Warning>

------
halostatue
I found this through Andy Ihnatko ([http://ihnatko.com/2013/02/23/three-pipe-
problem-alteration-...](http://ihnatko.com/2013/02/23/three-pipe-problem-
alteration-and-invention-raphael-vermeer-and-the-mashup/)) who ties it in part
to the (software) patent problem.

